
TensorFlow Distributions - dustintran
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.10604
======
captainpete

      "TensorFlow Distributions is widely used in diverse
      applications. It is used by production systems within
      Google and by Google Brain and DeepMind for research
      prototypes. It is the backend for Edward"
    
      Some docs:
      https://www.tensorflow.org/api_docs/python/tf/distributions
      https://www.tensorflow.org/api_docs/python/tf/distributions/bijectors
    

Thanks Dustin and the Google team!

